# Opinion on Fluffy Dragons?



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

I know that there's a particular dislike for all of the canines running around, however I can't help but question what's the opinion on fluffy, dragon like characters? There's certainly those kinds of dragons running around lately, I think called Dutch Angel dragons that're a closed species, although I just mean fluffy dragon anthros in general. I used to have a few of them where I've had for years (even before I got into the whole drawing scene, just ones I doodled with crayons or markers from time to time as a kid and throughout middleschool) then wanted to redesign and use them as of late, however last time I tried they were called rip offs of that species since they're fluffy dragons with big ears. This might not be specifically purely about fursonas, however what makes this eligible for this section in the forums is that one of the ones that I've wanted to redesign was one that I've a strong desire to, if possible, use it as a sona in the future.

*Tl;dr:*

*- Main issue :* People keep on claiming that all of my fluffy dragons are rip offs of a popular closed species despite being around for years, even with design changes.
*- Secondary thing :* Are they uncreative/as looked down upon in general as are wolf/canine sonas?
*- Third thing : *What's your opinion on them?
*- Forth :* Could someone help me out here with making sure that my designs don't look like rip offs in the future?


----------



## laughingtoucan (May 18, 2016)

I'm super new on the scene, so I'm probably the last person who needs to speak up, but so long as you're not trying to tread anyone's toes, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to draw them the way you want to. I mean, between the fursonas I've seen that are hybrids of animals that aren't able to breed in a real world setting or things like the sparkledogs with colorations that are obviously and intentionally done over the top, I really can't see how anyone could argue against a dragon that's fluffy.

And as far as avoiding the dutch angel dragon brouhaha, on their website, they list the requirements of the species designs:

Horse-like head/body
Feathered wings
No genitaila or digestive track
Long ears
Fur coats
The species is entirely sexless & genderless
All dragons are officially reffered to as "it/them/they", but gender pronouns are acceptable for ease of communication and are chosen based on the creator’s preference 
Dutch Angel Dragons cannot have a “muzzle ring” marking- that is best described as a band of color that visibly separates the front of the nose from the rest of the face across the top by connecting at the edge of the mouth.
As far as I see it, so long as you're missing the horse-head and give your dragon babies a gender identity other than agender, you're greenlit.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

laughingtoucan said:


> I'm super new on the scene, so I'm probably the last person who needs to speak up, but so long as you're not trying to tread anyone's toes, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to draw them the way you want to. I mean, between the fursonas I've seen that are hybrids of animals that aren't able to breed in a real world setting or things like the sparkledogs with colorations that are obviously and intentionally done over the top, I really can't see how anyone could argue against a dragon that's fluffy.
> 
> And as far as avoiding the dutch angel dragon brouhaha, on their website, they list the requirements of the species designs:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much on your input! Could I possibly message you whenever I'm finished drawing a few of them with their redesigns to see if you think that they'd check out, and to give a potential critique? Sorry if this is an odd question, although I'm quite curious.


----------



## laughingtoucan (May 18, 2016)

Nah, it's cool. Would you be more comfortable messaging me here or on skype?


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

laughingtoucan said:


> Nah, it's cool. Would you be more comfortable messaging me here or on skype?


Honestly, either on here or Skype is fine, although don't be surprised if I try to hit you up daily for conversation like I do with all of my contacts on there if you'd prefer Skype.


----------



## laughingtoucan (May 18, 2016)

Psssh. Come hit me up on skype then. My handle there is goldphishcrackers.


----------



## TheKC (May 18, 2016)

As a fluffy dragon my self. I've never had anyone calling me as a rip-off or any negativity at all. Only people confused as what I am. lol

I think they been becoming more popular lately. I love them though.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 18, 2016)

Dragons can have scales, feathers, fur. It doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

TheKC said:


> As a fluffy dragon my self. I've never had anyone calling me as a rip-off or any negativity at all. Only people confused as what I am. lol
> 
> I think they been becoming more popular lately. I love them though.


Ooo, might I be able to get a hold of your fluffy drag's ref so I can draw your (I'll assume) sona? I just really love drawing fluff, so.


----------



## xofrats (May 18, 2016)

Dragons are cool. Fluffy dragons are better <3 I have a friend who's a furry dragon (he's called dragon-furry xD) and he hasn't had any hate towards him. I'm sorry you have :C 

I really want one myself, I just can't decide on a pattern nor theme xD


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 18, 2016)

in my opinion dragons are awesome, but when you add all that fur and ears and wolf tails it really ruins them because them they AREN'T dragons anymore.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

xofrats said:


> Dragons are cool. Fluffy dragons are better <3 I have a friend who's a furry dragon (he's called dragon-furry xD) and he hasn't had any hate towards him. I'm sorry you have :C
> 
> I really want one myself, I just can't decide on a pattern nor theme xD


Man, if you do end up making one, hit me up with it! I'd love to draw it, or potentially role play. 



shapeless0ne said:


> in my opinion dragons are awesome, but when you add all that fur and ears and wolf tails it really ruins them because them they AREN'T dragons anymore.


Not with wolf kind of tails, and with ears that're like larger versions of old Eastern dragon ears, with fluff alongside their scales and such, then feathered wings.


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2016)

Would a dragon with fur like a poodle count as a fluffy dragon?

Huh, maybe I could do a hybrid skunk-dragon. I did read where the oily spray of a skunk is in fact highly flammable, which gives me certain ideas...

But as for the topic, any kind of dragon is fine, from scales to fluff to smooth/salamander-like ones.


----------



## TheKC (May 18, 2016)

NplusD said:


> Ooo, might I be able to get a hold of your fluffy drag's ref so I can draw your (I'll assume) sona? I just really love drawing fluff, so.


I woulden't mind you drawing me! X3
I can give you a better ref when FA is back up other wise: http://kristkc.deviantart.com/art/Krist-and-Ashadir-563977930 (I'm on the left.)



Simo said:


> Would a dragon with fur like a poodle count as a fluffy dragon?


I want to see this! XD


----------



## RebelSavant99 (Jul 15, 2017)

NplusD said:


> I know that there's a particular dislike for all of the canines running around, however I can't help but question what's the opinion on fluffy, dragon like characters? There's certainly those kinds of dragons running around lately, I think called Dutch Angel dragons that're a closed species, although I just mean fluffy dragon anthros in general. I used to have a few of them where I've had for years (even before I got into the whole drawing scene, just ones I doodled with crayons or markers from time to time as a kid and throughout middleschool) then wanted to redesign and use them as of late, however last time I tried they were called rip offs of that species since they're fluffy dragons with big ears. This might not be specifically purely about fursonas, however what makes this eligible for this section in the forums is that one of the ones that I've wanted to redesign was one that I've a strong desire to, if possible, use it as a sona in the future.
> 
> *Tl;dr:*
> 
> ...




1) The main thing about fluffy dragons being called copy cats is the fact most people make them look 100% like a dutch angel dragon. As a dutch owner myself I come across this a lot. The main thing people could do is change the ears and or body type (From what i have seen that's usually the main problem), making them more cat or dog like would prob fix the problem, another thing is the muzzle ring (Because of the dutch angel dragons species lore they are not allowed to have them) people jump to conclusions a lot when they see a fluffy dragon with a muzzle ring, it causes a lot of dutchie white knights to come around.

2) I don't think they are uncreative, as long as you are creative with personality/ colors/ patterns/ etc.  You should be able to have a OC or Fursona of the species you most connect with (I myself have a wolf mutt fursona (I know how unique XD) but honestly I don't care what people think because I love her and that's what matters)

3) Honestly I love them! Dutchies are amazing to me, my only problem with other fluffy dragons is when they look 100% like a dutch angel dragon but they say they are not becuase that causes the exact problem your having

4) Could you send me a picture of your fluffy dragon perhaps?


Hope this helps!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 15, 2017)

Heavily depends on design. To be honest, I don't have too much affection for dutch angel dragons, mostly because they look incredibly generic and lazy on aforementioned "design" side (like someone created an OC in character generator or something), but there are some interesting and cool fluffy/feathery dragons indeed. That kinda relates to any character, really - even with widely used (overused?) canines you can do something really cool (like a slick-dressed doberman lady or stoned hippy komondor - damn, there even was a dude on forums who used a cute mecha-dog as an OC, and that was awesome!), but since most people go for something boring and easy to convert into a fursuit, it's no wonder canine chars got kinda infamous for oversaturating the fandom.


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 15, 2017)

Dutch Angles aren't a closed species you just need to read their "lore" and register your Dragon on their website

also you're forgetting that Ino created Dutch Angles she has a ton of fanboys despite being a somewhat vile person away from the internet she is actually known for sending her fans to harass people she doesn't like


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2017)

I've never heard of a Dutch Angel, but I fully support, cute, fluffy dragons!

In fact, my favorite dragons are the ones that look cute


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 15, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Dutch Angles aren't a closed species you just need to read their "lore" and register your Dragon on their website
> 
> also you're forgetting that Ino created Dutch Angles she has a ton of fanboys despite being a somewhat vile person away from the internet she is actually known for sending her fans to harass people she doesn't like


Welp, people with poor imagination are also often the ones with poor temperament, I guess.

I'm kinda against the whole closed species thing, really. It's fine when it comes to original designs (there are some truly well-designed adopts that deserve to be bought for money), but trying to lock whole species under the paywall is an artificial way to restrict creativity. Ineffective one too - with one-off adopts, locating and reporting a cheapskate on basis of "legitimately stealing a character" is an easy thing to do, but try to complain to staff about "somebody drawing completely different dude without my permission", and they'll probably laugh their ass off.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know about the everyone else, but I think the idea of a fluffy dragon is friggin' adorable~! ^//w//^


----------



## binjiarts (Jul 16, 2017)

fluffy dragons are fantastic and dutchies arent the originals or the best. like nothing against them, theyre cute, but id enjoy it if people would stop relating every furry dragon-esque character to them


----------



## Sivath (Jul 17, 2017)

Fluffy dragons sounds like everything awesome rolled in to one!
Why the fuck not? There are scaley wolves too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

Fluffy dragons are fluffy.

Whomever came up with the notion of a "closed species" oughta have their heads checked. For narcissism. Lots of it. The very idea of a "closed species" I find.. Moronic. 

You can't own a species the same way you can't own an idea. Art, yes. Physical objects, yes. Species, no.


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 17, 2017)

As long as you're not making an exact or similar copy of a specific furry, fursona or character that someone else has created, you're fine. For example, you should be allowed to draw fluffy dragons or dutch angel dragons, as long as you make it look unique. If you have a brown dutch angle dragon with a black muzzle and paws, people are going to say that it looks too much like Telephone, which is true. If you make one that's say, orange yellow and grey with dragon horns and striped markings, then it's unique and no one should be able to to say it's a rip-off, because it's not.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Fluffy dragons r so cute ^-^


----------



## Jarren (Jul 20, 2017)

Positives:
-adorable
-fluffy and insulated for greater warmth
-easier to hide among the furries

Downsides:
-prone to gathering debris/dirt
-shedding
-flammable


----------



## DapperWolf (Jul 21, 2017)

As a matter of fact, I have a statue of a fluffy dragon on my desk made by Schleich, as I remember it was from their "Bayala" toy series. www.pinterest.com: Make Believe I think the concept is awesome.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't see anything too too atypical about that design. It seems weird to me that people can block off certain traits from an animal design, though I understand why they'd want to. The faces on those remind me a lot of  certain nome-ish dragons I've seen clay figures of sold  at ren. fairs.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

In general fluffy dragons are adorable. Also creatures that are kind of like a horse and a dragon exist in mythology. Kirins for example, though they are more horse like than that.  Also eastern dragons can have some amount of fur.


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 30, 2017)

fluffy dragons are fluffy and cute, i think dutch angel dragons are fluffy dragons but that dosent mean they are the right to all fluffy dragons in general. There also extremly popular so you know but when your making your own species its your own. Ive seen PLENTY of fluffy dragons outside this fandom its also original since dragons are scaly


----------



## Dumpling_TrashPanda (Aug 7, 2017)

*- Main issue :*  Fluffy dragons are just as great as scaly ones! if you didn't steal a design, don't worry about people saying you did.
*- Secondary thing :* in my (admittedly very short) time in this fandom, no.
*- Third thing : * I LOVE dragons of all kinds! they are one of my favorite creatures!
*- Forth :* I'd be willing to take a look if you send me some.


----------

